# Bocote for furniture?



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

I picked up some Bocote last night for a ridiculously good price. Only about 25 bd ft or so, but at price, I couldnt let even a small batch of it sit there.

I started looking for projects to see what people were doing w/ the wood and most of what I am seeing is small turnings, knife/gun grips, and maybe a box or two here and there. Is there a reason bocote is not suitable for furniture/cabinetry, or is it just usually a cost issue?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I found that I'm allergic to it, so that is reason enough for me not to use it. It is quite oily, you might try a small project and see how it finishes before you take on a big project. It is beautiful wood though and very dense.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

The main reason you do not see bigger projects made from bocote is it would cost too much for most
pocketbooks.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is some info. There is certainly no reason not to make furniture with it.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I picked up the pile for cheaper than I could get poplar for and thought it would make a nice table top. I started looking around for other examples of this and could not find much. I took a look at the price at a few online hardwood retailers and was guessing that its usually cost prohibitive to make a table top with it.

Now part of me says I should save it for something REALLY special…which of course means it will sit in the basement for 5 years =)


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I think it is beautiful and if I could aford a big chuck of it to make a table out of, I would totally have a table out of it. But for now I will settle for my favorite necklace being Bocote.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

It's just too expensive, like monterillo or padauk. http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/bocote.htm


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Everyone is making me feel bad for just making a tale top with it now. I knew it was nicer wood when I saw it, but I didn't think it was that popular. Just measured it out, I have 23 bd ft …guess ill have to figure out something to make use of every inch of it.

Anyone have thoughts for wood that compliment it well? I have enough to do a little something, but not enough for a full project.


----------

